# inspections



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2012/06/jefferson_county_leaves_critic.html Our county is in a hellofa mess.We are the largest county in the state and can't afford to pay inspectors. I don't have a dog in the fight anymore ,but what happens when you can't get your job inspected???


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Inspectors have a set amount of time after notification to get over there and do the inspection. What 48 hours? After which you can BY CODE cover it up. Gonna hack the inspector off so you have to weigh it and decide if it's worth it. I have been known to take pics, lots of pics.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

retired rooter said:


> http://blog.al.com/spotnews/2012/06/jefferson_county_leaves_critic.html Our county is in a hellofa mess.We are the largest county in the state and can't afford to pay inspectors. I don't have a dog in the fight anymore ,but what happens when you can't get your job inspected???


I got one for you. NC is letting third parties inspect. I think this is also due to some cities not being able to afford their own inspectors. Now a large plumbing company could have an inspector on the books. Well, I am not sure there is something in there to protect the public from this but I haven't read any.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I got one for you. NC is letting third parties inspect. I think this is also due to some cities not being able to afford their own inspectors. Now a large plumbing company could have an inspector on the books. Well, I am not sure there is something in there to protect the public from this but I haven't read any.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have seen a few new jobs with code violations. I call the inspector and log a report on issues that are not to code. I also confirm a request for them to follow up as a not to code issue and call their cell phone to confirm. Call back until they pick up and talk!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Gettinit said:
> 
> 
> > I got one for you. NC is letting third parties inspect. I think this is also due to some cities not being able to afford their own inspectors. Now a large plumbing company could have an inspector on the books. Well, I am not sure there is something in there to protect the public from this but I haven't read any.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> pilot light said:
> 
> 
> > I would get strung up.
> ...


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I got one for you. NC is letting third parties inspect. I think this is also due to some cities not being able to afford their own inspectors. Now a large plumbing company could have an inspector on the books. Well, I am not sure there is something in there to protect the public from this but I haven't read any.


In IL there are companies that do nothing but field inspections and plan review. Most have Lic. engineers on staff, plus plumbers, electricians, HVAC.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Its called the AHJ !


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Gettinit said:
> 
> 
> > Why, you are reporting many code violations code book in hand! I usually go, section, subsection, article and reference. Think they appreciate the input? If they dont it has been reported and myself absolved and almost blinded by looking at it! No street 90s on a gas line allowed, pipe not reamed, improper application of gas tape, pipe supports etc. Then I tell them I may have missed something because I was looking at another violation like no final pressure test! They always say thanks!
> ...


----------



## slayrider (Feb 14, 2012)

I run into no show inspectors from time to time, so after three days after they had said they would come I take photos. Lots of photos and if they have questions I give them a discs and they can see, never had to so far tear out. Did have one who went off on me for not reminding him to show up, his supervisor looked at the pictures and passed it and reminded him I only have to set it up once and he is to inspect. Damn government people who ride the easy train and complain about us.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

only big commercial projects and new construction is inspected here. Sad to say the least


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> pilot light said:
> 
> 
> > Are you pointing others shortcomings out? Around here they would just take offense for telling them anything about how to do their job. They are a proud bunch. Third party inspections is big money, btw.
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a job where 3rd party inspection would not show up when I'm there and showed up when I'm not there, this was after I was demanding to see his plumbing license after I had 3 out of 4 failed inspections reversed by calling the state office. The 4th was so trival that I had to hacked out the support to get it passed.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Had a job where 3rd party inspection would not show up when I'm there and showed up when I'm not there, this was after I was demanding to see his plumbing license after I had 3 out of 4 failed inspections reversed by calling the state office. The 4th was so trival that I had to hacked out the support to get it passed.


Around here many of the inspectors do not have a license to do business in the trades they inspect. They do however have a license to do the inspections and have to go through continuing ed. I hope to never meet a 3rd party inspector. Supposedly a company offered a friend of mine around $300,000 a year to do inspections. He had to provide the vehicle and gas....i think.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Around here many of the inspectors do not have a license to do business in the trades they inspect. They do however have a license to do the inspections and have to go through continuing ed. I hope to never meet a 3rd party inspector. Supposedly a company offered a friend of mine around $300,000 a year to do inspections. He had to provide the vehicle and gas....i think.


Same here on Inspectors not having to have any knowledge or very little in their trade.

In Dallas area the Top Dog in Plumbing is now Lisa Hill, she is from North Richland Hills are little city btw Dallas and Fort Worth. Most all the girl that work in the permit department are Licensed inpectors, you only need a few hours of classes to become a licenses inspector in Texas.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Drumma Plumma said:


> In IL there are companies that do nothing but field inspections and plan review. Most have Lic. engineers on staff, plus plumbers, electricians, HVAC.


These companies are real quick to fail an inspection,most contract with the village for 1 U.G.,1 rough,and 1 final inspection per building,anything beyond that and they are paid by the inspection $$$$$.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Same here on Inspectors not having to have any knowledge or very little in their trade.
> 
> In Dallas area the Top Dog in Plumbing is now Lisa Hill, she is from North Richland Hills are little city btw Dallas and Fort Worth. Most all the girl that work in the permit department are Licensed inpectors, you only need a few hours of classes to become a licenses inspector in Texas.


Lisa is the top dog at the TSBPE since Bob Maxwell stepped down, Lisa was the Director of enforcement for the state, it has been a while since she was Dallas, NE Texas field rep. Alex Rosenthal is Chief Field Rep, Victor Sandoval is over the Dallas, NE Texas area I met him some mo's back. And it takes more than a few hrs. of classes to become an inspector, they don't just let you go down and take the exam anymore.

http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/common/PlumbingInspectorExamAppsept2010.pdf


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Lisa is the top dog at the TSBPE, not Dallas. Victor Sandoval is over the Dallas area, and my area. I met him some mo's back


Yea Lisa would get a kick out of shes just top dog of DFW lol , she's top dog of the state when it comes to inspections . I think TSBPE is still looking to hire a couple of state inspector's for the DFW area , pay is ****ty I don't know why anyone would want the job.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I was offered a job with them while I was the Chief inspector in Longview. They don't pay squat, and you shell out your money, then get reimbursed at the end of the month. To heck with that.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I was offered a job with them while I was the Chief inspector in Longview. They don't pay squat, and you shell out your money, then get reimbursed at the end of the month. To heck with that.


Yea it pays 3300 hundred a month, thats peanuts


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Lisa is the top dog at the TSBPE since Bob Maxwell stepped down, Lisa was the Director of enforcement for the state, it has been a while since she was Dallas, NE Texas field rep. Alex Rosenthal is Chief Field Rep, Victor Sandoval is over the Dallas, NE Texas area I met him some mo's back. And it takes more than a few hrs. of classes to become an inspector, they don't just let you go down and take the exam anymore.
> 
> http://www.tsbpe.state.tx.us/common/PlumbingInspectorExamAppsept2010.pdf


The TSBPE really does a piss poor job of taking care of complaints. If you send them too many they will ask you to stop sending in complaint on unlicensed plumbers in Texas.

As for Dallas Rep, I think we have been thru a few of them in the last few years, Just too much coverage area and way too few reps.

But the bad thing about the Plumbing Board is they only go after licensed plumbrers, if you are non licensed you pretty much get a free pass in Texas, from what I have seen.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> The TSBPE really does a piss poor job of taking care of complaints. If you send them too many they will ask you to stop sending in complaint on unlicensed plumbers in Texas.
> 
> As for Dallas Rep, I think we have been thru a few of them in the last few years, Just too much coverage area and way too few reps.
> 
> But the bad thing about the Plumbing Board is they only go after licensed plumbrers, if you are non licensed you pretty much get a free pass in Texas, from what I have seen.


I agree with you on that, I have lost a lot of respect for the TSBPE over the years.

I have a complaint right now that they want me to respond to against another plumber over a faulty PEX joint I repaired 2 winters ago. Rosenthal contacted me by phone over a year ago, and I told him I would not testify against the plumber, so they closed the case. Now they reopened it in April, and wanted another statement. I'm not filling it out.

A faulty joint is not a crime, it is a matter for the insurance co's to work out IMO. If I hear from someone it should be the insurance co.

I contacted the plumber yesterday, and he had not been notified that it had been reopened. I told him that if if hinged on me, TSBPE are SOL.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I agree with you on that, I have lost a lot of respect for the TSBPE over the years.
> 
> I have a complaint right now that they want me to respond to against another plumber over a faulty PEX joint I repaired 2 winters ago. Rosenthal contacted me by phone over a year ago, and I told him I would not testify against the plumber, so they closed the case. Now they reopened it in April, and wanted another statement. I'm not filling it out.
> 
> ...


Yep, As long as you have a license they will come after you like a pitbull on a baby.

Now if you have no licenses they seem to just turn their heads and let things go.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

We were assured in CE a couple weeks back that they are going after unlicensed folks aggressively.

They're looking at places such as Craigslist and other different advertising medias.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> We were assured in CE a couple weeks back that they are going after unlicensed folks aggressively.
> 
> They're looking at places such as Craigslist and other different advertising medias.


Really, I heard the same BS in my CE class back in January. 

I was told they do not have resources to chase down unlicensed plumbers. My nephew sent in so many complaints they asked him to stop turning them in, True Story.

Look at how many unlicensed plumbers are fined each year, there are only a handful, and fine doesn't mean that they collected it just mean they were fined.

Plus it the TSBPE collect any fines they do not get to keep the fines, it goes into the Texas General Fund.

I can go to Craigslist in Dallas right now and find at least a dozen unlicensed hacks posting right now.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Really, I heard the same BS in my CE class back in January.
> 
> I was told they do not have resources to chase down unlicensed plumbers. My nephew sent in so many complaints they asked him to stop turning them in, True Story.
> 
> ...


I agree. But until we band together and ascend on the Board as a strong and unified group, nothing will happen. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ANkxoYp2HRY


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Pilot light , please enlightened your Canadian brother on improper uses/ applications of gas tape as you mentioned. Than you


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

A few years ago we had a situation where a smaller municipality only had a part time inspector. Our alternative was to hire a third party, who happened to be one of our competitors, inspect our work. Their company was not known for following codes and it was downright scary that they could do inspections! We make them hire an inspector from another little town to do inspections when their guy couldn't.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

As being an Inspector for a municipality here in Illinois. Even with CE required (12 hours per year for certification) you can't get a lot us to read and keep up with the industry. At least in Illinois to perform plumbing inspections you must be a State Licensed Plumber.
I at least had near 30 years in the field working, while also inspecting along with getting other certifications, before putting my tools up about 8 years ago and getting in the office full time. Yes in some municipalities some should not be performing inspections

An inspector that tells you they do not miss something is lying. That said we are not supposed to make a mistakes. Sorry I left my perfect pin at home. Before you talk bad about us walk in our shoes (for some of you). For the most part the pay is low as many of you already see.
In my area we have two regional State Inspectors to cover 13 counties. People whine about wanting more and quicker access but don't want their taxes to be increased to pay for it. 

I am lucky I cover one town, full time, with plan review pre-con meetings, site meetings, accessibility review, site plan review, consumers calls, inspections, report writing, condemnations, testifying if needed, etc.

At the State level unlicensed people performing the installation of plumbing, get one written warning, then its up to the States Attorneys Office to pursue which for the most part the low fines make them shy away, not the Inspectors Fault.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> As being an Inspector for a municipality here in Illinois. Even with CE required (12 hours per year for certification) you can't get a lot us to read and keep up with the industry. At least in Illinois to perform plumbing inspections you must be a State Licensed Plumber.
> I at least had near 30 years in the field working, while also inspecting along with getting other certifications, before putting my tools up about 8 years ago and getting in the office full time. Yes in some municipalities some should not be performing inspections
> 
> An inspector that tells you they do not miss something is lying. That said we are not supposed to make a mistakes. Sorry I left my perfect pin at home. Before you talk bad about us walk in our shoes (for some of you). For the most part the pay is low as many of you already see.
> ...


At least walk in our shoes putting up with the inspectors that won't show their licenses and not keeping up with the products that been approved by the state and quit charging us for re-inspections so they get the free education.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> At least walk in our shoes putting up with the inspectors that won't show their licenses and not keeping up with the products that been approved by the state and quit charging us for re-inspections so they get the free education.


 
Been there done that. I guess you did not see that I worked in the field starting back in 1977, stayed in the field working as a plumber and also inspecting until I finally put my tools up about 8 years ago,,,,,,,,,,, Heck the very few projects I did in my own jurisdiction I did not put my own approved sticker on it (as I have seen done) I made arrangements with State Plumbing Inspectors to come out an check my work out, once or twice HAD TO wait for about two weeks to get it done to above board.

We don't charge for reinspections, just for missed inspections. Nothing wrong with charging if there is a violation,,,,,,if not don't you think they need a vacation fund :blink:


----------

